# Update on, what used to be, my ugly Salvini!



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

here are some before and now pics of that little colorless Salvini i bought a long time ago now.

Before









Now


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice transformation. The LFS I went to yesterday had a stunning looking one, about 4 1/2 inches, I almost bought it. But it was 20 dollars, seemed a little steep.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice fish Gage!!  And yeah, that was quite a transformation :thumb:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice metamorphosis (transformation has been used)! :dancing:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, that's a big change!

Keep the awesome work :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow!! Great Job gage!!  :thumb:

He is a beautiful Male that is for sure!! :wink: You should find him a lady!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the complements guys, he has definitely changed a lot in color, but not really in size, he got thicker and a heck of a lot meaner (hes 3" chasing around my 5" pink con male :? ) im glad i gave him a chance though, and now hes rewarding me


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lostnight said:


> Nice transformation. The LFS I went to yesterday had a stunning looking one, about 4 1/2 inches, I almost bought it. But it was 20 dollars, seemed a little steep.


20 isnt bad, *** seen 4" around my area go for 40.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking much better now! :thumb: 
BV


----------

